
Open Ledger Project - the gory details? - rkagerer
There&#x27;s lots of exposure in the media today about the new &quot;Open Ledger Project&quot; blockchain being engineered by IBM and their cohorts.  But I&#x27;ve found very little in terms of hard details.  Can anyone shed some light?<p>e.g. What will incentivize miners (or folks contributing compute resources to run the network)?  Is it expected that only participating organizations will run nodes?
======
wmf
From the previous thread:
[https://www.ibm.com/developerworks/community/blogs/gcuomo/en...](https://www.ibm.com/developerworks/community/blogs/gcuomo/entry/The_Force_of_Blockchain_Awakens?lang=en)

